# Preparedness and Survival Projects - Whats Your Next One?



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Shelter, Water, Food, Medicine, and Defense. Many of us here have these addressed and readdressed, at least to some degree. I think a good new thread would be a place where we can share our next larger upgrade or larger new project to improve on an existing prep we already have or want. Share the project and ask questions regarding expertise from members who have ideas and the relevant skillsets. You game?

I'll start.

I have a large walk in closet in my hallway at home. I want to convert it into something other than the "catch all" purpose that it now serves. I want a EMP/HEMP proof room to store more than I can in a typical prepper faraday cage. It currently is an interior space with sheet rocked walls and no HVAC. Where do I start?

And ....... thanks in advance.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Marking off an area to put in a 3 acre patch of corn for next year using heirloom seeds.

Suggestions on where I can affordably buy seeds in that quantity?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

My son and his wife live in a very cozy single wide mobile home and are about to build a permanent house. There is a chance that they may give me the trailer for free and I could move it out to our 300 acre property. There is no electricity, water or septic out there but I;m thinking I could, over time make all of those improvements. Eventually I may build our empty nester house and pass the trailer on to someone else who could use it. Digging a well and having a septic tank installed is pretty straight forward. Getting electrical service may be too expensive.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> My son and his wife live in a very cozy single wide mobile home and are about to build a permanent house. There is a chance that they may give me the trailer for free and I could move it out to our 300 acre property. There is no electricity, water or septic out there but I;m thinking I could, over time make all of those improvements. Eventually I may build our empty nester house and pass the trailer on to someone else who could use it. Digging a well and having a septic tank installed is pretty straight forward. Getting electrical service may be too expensive.


I assume you are well off the main road. if there is power on the main road, if the required footage to service your property is significant they may require you to supply an installed underground conduit and they will furnish the expensive wire. It varies from area to area and amongst different power companies (I have a background in the utility business ...ownership, contractor, acquisitions ....) so you should inquire. Sometimes the answer surprises you.

Great question. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Shelter, Water, Food, Medicine, and Defense. Many of us here have these addressed and readdressed, at least to some degree. I think a good new thread would be a place where we can share our next larger upgrade or larger new project to improve on an existing prep we already have or want. Share the project and ask questions regarding expertise from members who have ideas and the relevant skillsets. You game?
> 
> I'll start.
> 
> ...


I would start with ventilation. You need air in there. I'm no PaulS by a long shot but all the Faraday Cage rooms I've seen (in pictures that is) have copper screen surrounding them. Beyond that, I would only be guessing on how to ground it.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Coastie dad said:


> Marking off an area to put in a 3 acre patch of corn for next year using heirloom seeds.
> 
> Suggestions on where I can affordably buy seeds in that quantity?


There are a number of sites on the internet that sell heirloom seeds. I've been buying mine a little at a time on Amazon but those are small variety packs. A few years ago a member of this board sold heirloom seeds on the internet but I don't remember his website. I'll see if I can find it because I bought some from him. I just have to find the darn things.


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

Coastie dad said:


> Marking off an area to put in a 3 acre patch of corn for next year using heirloom seeds.
> 
> Suggestions on where I can affordably buy seeds in that quantity?


If you can't find a good bulk price, maybe split the plot between a few varieties? Less amount of seeds might be easier to find.

There's this site: http://sustainableseedco.com/truckers-favorite-yellow-corn-seeds.html But I don't know anything about seeds or corn to know if that's useful to you :shrug:


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> I assume you are well off the main road. if there is power on the main road, if the required footage to service your property is significant they may require you to supply an installed underground conduit and they will furnish the expensive wire. It varies from area to area and amongst different power companies (I have a background in the utility business ...ownership, contractor, acquisitions ....) so you should inquire. Sometimes the answer surprises you.
> 
> Great question. Let us know what you find out.


We had an estimate worked up from the local power collective. It was 12,000.00. We have since acquired the utility poles and a closer neighbor put power to a building he accidentally built over our property line. There is technically now power on our property that we would not have to buy a right of way for, We would just have to forgive his transgression. It is still almost a mile away from where I want to put everything though.

We are way, way off the main toad with zero road frontage.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> We had an estimate worked up from the local power collective. It was 12,000.00. We have since acquired the utility poles and a closer neighbor put power to a building he accidentally built over our property line. There is technically now power on our property that we would not have to buy a right of way for, We would just have to forgive his transgression. It is still almost a mile away from where I want to put everything though.
> 
> We are way, way off the main toad with zero road frontage.


Would an underground service not be more economical than overhead?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Evidently not. They said they could run underground service for 50' from the final pole to your residence. Beats me. They did say they would throw in a free lift pole of I just went to a weatherhead.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> We had an estimate worked up from the local power collective. It was 12,000.00. We have since acquired the utility poles and a closer neighbor put power to a building he accidentally built over our property line. There is technically now power on our property that we would not have to buy a right of way for, We would just have to forgive his transgression. It is still almost a mile away from where I want to put everything though.
> 
> We are way, way off the main toad with zero road frontage.


For that kind of cash you can almost go with a full solar setup totally independent from the grid at least from what I've seen.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Exactly.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

CSI, If I understood you right, you are already financially invested in the poles .....at least to a point?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> For that kind of cash you can almost go with a full solar setup totally independent from the grid at least from what I've seen.


NTPTH ....... and your next want to do?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Coastie dad said:


> Marking off an area to put in a 3 acre patch of corn for next year using heirloom seeds.
> 
> Suggestions on where I can affordably buy seeds in that quantity?


Hey @Coastie dad, I found this thread on PF - http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-talk/20891-heirloom-seeds-best-source.html 
It contains the duologue and links of the sources below:

Emergency Food Storage, Water Filtration, Heirloom Seeds & More
Southern Exposure Seed Exchange, Saving the Past for the Future
10 Best Heirloom Seed Companies as Selected By Readers : TreeHugger


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

On the seeds, I really need the whole 3 acres to be corn (acidmia) and inceptor and watchman, most places I've found want to sell the seeds in small quantities for gardens. All around me they use and sell the hybrid seeds, except once again, in small quantities.
But I'll check out that thread and see if I can come up with another source to try.
Thanks.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

We are in the same situation with an estimate of $9600 for power run in 1200 feet off the road. Asked about solar instead and county zoning says it's not conforming to code. They will not allow a house to be run with solar only. 

Fricken government control BS.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I have stored water enough for my wife and I for sixty days. There's a creek down the hill, it would be a PITA to get everyday water from there. My next project will be to install a multiple rain barrel roof collection system.

Hey @watchman, copper screen works for radio and lightning, but will not be proof against the short wavelength of a HEMP pulse. Solid metal walls with no penetrations greater than 1 mm wide is what I have seen from my limited research, and I have yet to find a description of how to EMP-proof the door. It seems like the only people doing it are the military and 'dey ain't talkin', and some high-end contractors building private retreats for the wealthy.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> NTPTH ....... and your next want to do?


Pay off some debt, then go back to school so I don't have to work midnight's anymore!


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

csi tech , go solar


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I have removed all of the food stores that I had under the stairwell going into my basement with the goal of putting said food stores back in the space, but having used the space more efficiently. It is a combo of canned foods and buckets of 3.5 and 5 gallons. Here is a pic that closely resembles the space and I would appreciate ideas for how best to use said space.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

@RedLion I would stack the pails as high as they go, then fill in the triangular space above them up to the framing with canned goods. Long term storage to the back, and if that space is wide enough to put the pails along the sides and still have an aisle down the center, it would make rotation of stock a lot easier.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I cleared an area to build a barn a while back and have been shopping for materials and some labor. 

Also looking for a .308 semi auto


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> @RedLion I would stack the pails as high as they go, then fill in the triangular space above them up to the framing with canned goods. Long term storage to the back, and if that space is wide enough to put the pails along the sides and still have an aisle down the center, it would make rotation of stock a lot easier.


I was kind of thinking along similar lines. It is just a space that is not friendly to using all of it efficiently.


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

Coastie dad said:


> On the seeds, I really need the whole 3 acres to be corn (acidmia) and inceptor and watchman, most places I've found want to sell the seeds in small quantities for gardens. All around me they use and sell the hybrid seeds, except once again, in small quantities.
> But I'll check out that thread and see if I can come up with another source to try.
> Thanks.


I did mean all corn, just different varieties. Kind of like mixing roma, beefsteak and cherry tomatoes, or romaine and iceberg lettuce. Can it not be done with corn?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

More work on staying warm in winter with less effort.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Coastie dad said:


> Marking off an area to put in a 3 acre patch of corn for next year using heirloom seeds.
> 
> Suggestions on where I can affordably buy seeds in that quantity?


buy a packet of 20 and grow them...


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

acidMia said:


> I did mean all corn, just different varieties. Kind of like mixing roma, beefsteak and cherry tomatoes, or romaine and iceberg lettuce. Can it not be done with corn?


not if you want to keep heirloom seeds.. don't want them cross-pollinating and creating hybrids. defeats the purpose.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> I have stored water enough for my wife and I for sixty days. There's a creek down the hill, it would be a PITA to get everyday water from there. My next project will be to install a multiple rain barrel roof collection system.
> 
> Hey @watchman, copper screen works for radio and lightning, but will not be proof against the short wavelength of a HEMP pulse. Solid metal walls with no penetrations greater than 1 mm wide is what I have seen from my limited research, and I have yet to find a description of how to EMP-proof the door. It seems like the only people doing it are the military and 'dey ain't talkin', and some high-end contractors building private retreats for the wealthy.


What I have found as well, and even though I didn't mention it specifically I am looking for an economical method.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

What's the best container for a small EMP resistant container ? Small metal outdoor type garbage can ? Then seal the lid by welding it closed ?


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> buy a packet of 20 and grow them...


That's a great idea, except we want the quantity of corn this next year.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Coastie dad said:


> That's a great idea, except we want the quantity of corn this next year.


lol.. then better pony up the cash!!.. don't need a field of heirlooms... just enough seeds to plant a field of heirloom the following year!. so plant non heirloom.. and find a place away to plant some heirloom for seeds... then you end up with 3 acres of corn non heirloom but tasty none-the-less.. and seeds to plant 3 acres of heirloom the next year...


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

especially if planning to eat the corn anyway.. heirloom or hybrid doesn't matter when consuming.. the value in the heirloom is the seeds.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

*@Denton* and *@Sasquatch*

Surely you guys have a next "would like to" preparedness project, other than your booming show business careers? Enlighten us.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> lol.. then better pony up the cash!!.. don't need a field of heirlooms... just enough seeds to plant a field of heirloom the following year!. so plant non heirloom.. and find a place away to plant some heirloom for seeds... then you end up with 3 acres of corn non heirloom but tasty none-the-less.. and seeds to plant 3 acres of heirloom the next year...


Yeah. But not working into my plan to add an extra year.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Coastie dad said:


> Yeah. But not working into my plan to add an extra year.


what difference does the type of corn you are going to eat/can matter? the point of an heirloom seed is wasted as poop.. so plant the cheap hybrid for consumption.. and grow your heirloom seeds in the meantime...


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Coastie dad said:


> Marking off an area to put in a 3 acre patch of corn for next year using heirloom seeds.
> 
> Suggestions on where I can affordably buy seeds in that quantity?


I would contact the places listed below and see if they offer bulk pricing.
Heirloom Seeds & Organic Seeds | Sustainable Seed Co
Emergency Food Storage, Water Filtration, Heirloom Seeds & More



csi-tech said:


> My son and his wife live in a very cozy single wide mobile home and are about to build a permanent house. There is a chance that they may give me the trailer for free and I could move it out to our 300 acre property. There is no electricity, water or septic out there but I;m thinking I could, over time make all of those improvements. Eventually I may build our empty nester house and pass the trailer on to someone else who could use it. Digging a well and having a septic tank installed is pretty straight forward. Getting electrical service may be too expensive.


I agree with going solar.



A Watchman said:


> @Denton and @Sasquatch,
> 
> Surely you guys have a next "would like to" preparedness project, other than your booming show business careers? Enlighten us.


From the last pod cast I am guessing storage? :tango_face_wink:

My project is digging out my pond to make it deeper. It is now empty and we have to remove the rocks, gravel and the pond liner. Then we start digging, loads of fun.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> CSI, If I understood you right, you are already financially invested in the poles .....at least to a point?


The railroad (Tennessee Southern) abandoned a track that ran through our property. They gave my Father-in-law all of the utility poles, tracks, timbers, spikes and some gargantuan metal thing with wheels that a 75 hp. Kubota with a loader couldn't budge. It is under years and years of hoarding. I piled the poles up by an old house and there they sit. about 20 of them. Still in great shape and smell like creosote. They have glass insulators on them.

I like the idea of going solar and I have considered a propane generator. Still on the fence. I like me some air conditioning. I was up on the property today and I got lost. It was hot.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Another cool thing about this property is that there is an abandoned one room school house on it. I have a winter project of metal detecting there. I have visions of walking liberty, indian head, mercury and wheaties. I will probably end up with a bunch of railroad spikes and tracks.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I saw this some time ago but thought it was a good idea. I have the space, tank, and pumps readily available and affordable. I plan to set the tank in back of the tool room with my fresh water barrels and set a catch system to capture the water. I like being able to pressure up water for showers and cleaning. Any other ideas to refine the process?


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> not if you want to keep heirloom seeds.. don't want them cross-pollinating and creating hybrids. defeats the purpose.


Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I know we have faraday cage owners here, nobody else ever thought about preparing a closet to house a larger store of electronics?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> I know we have faraday cage owners here, nobody else ever thought about preparing a closet to house a larger store of electronics?


Maybe you should start a thread on making a large Faraday cage closet? Make sure you tag @PaulS he knows a lot about that sort of thing. I know he still reads here but doesn't post much anymore. His expertise is missed.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Auntie said:


> Maybe you should start a thread on making a large Faraday cage closet? Make sure you tag @PaulS he knows a lot about that sort of thing. I know he still reads here but doesn't post much anymore. His expertise is missed.


Ummm, I thought I did?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> I saw this some time ago but thought it was a good idea. I have the space, tank, and pumps readily available and affordable. I plan to set the tank in back of the tool room with my fresh water barrels and set a catch system to capture the water. I like being able to pressure up water for showers and cleaning. Any other ideas to refine the process?


I like this idea neighbor, it looks like he has it already pretty streamlined. In my opinion the cleaner and smoother the better.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Hey *@PaulS* any expertise or ideas you would like to share on a larger faraday cage project inside a home, such as a standard hallway closet?


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> I know we have faraday cage owners here, nobody else ever thought about preparing a closet to house a larger store of electronics?


We built a 12x30 room underground that is one giant faraday cage the hardest part was the door. We keep all our comms there plus extra solar panels, controllers and anything else that might be harmed by an EMP . You can line a room with sheet metal just make sure the seams are sealed either solder, weld or metal tape we used a combination of welding and tape. As for our next project we are now working on a tunnel from the basement of the house to the comms room, it will be a little easier all corrugated metal pipe. I'll dig back into our research and see if I can find something for you. Will it work we won't know until it happens.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks, glad to see someone else with a like idea.


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

Coastie dad said:


> Marking off an area to put in a 3 acre patch of corn for next year using heirloom seeds.
> 
> Suggestions on where I can affordably buy seeds in that quantity?


We buy a lot of bulk seed from this company they have everything from a family pack to a farm pack you just need to talk to them and let them know what you need. Free shipping on orders over $50.

Heirloom Organics 877-980-SEED Non-Hybrid Seeds | Heirloom Organics Non-Hybrid Vegetable, Fruit, Grain and Herb Seeds


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Shelter, Water, Food, Medicine, and Defense. Many of us here have these addressed and readdressed, at least to some degree. I think a good new thread would be a place where we can share our next larger upgrade or larger new project to improve on an existing prep we already have or want. Share the project and ask questions regarding expertise from members who have ideas and the relevant skillsets. You game?
> 
> I'll start.
> 
> ...


A Watchman these are just a few of the sites we checked you may have already researched them I have hundreds more if you want them.
The last one is where we purchased some of the materials if you have any questions just let me know I may be able to answer them if not I probably know someone who can because I asked a loy of questions before starting on ours.

About the Faraday Cage and Screen Rooms Utilize Copper Mesh

https://www.thereadystore.com/diy/9713/building-your-own-faraday-cage/

FARADAY CAGES FOR BUILDINGS

Electromagnetic Field Shielding Fabrics


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks preponadime!


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm looking to install a solid core door to my bedroom. I also plan to install hooks so that I can secure it like a barn door with a 2x4 behind it. This is so that when I'm not home my wife and kids can retreat somewhere while help arrives.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

phrogman said:


> I'm looking to install a solid core door to my bedroom. I also plan to install hooks so that I can secure it like a barn door with a 2x4 behind it. This is so that when I'm not home my wife and kids can retreat somewhere while help arrives.


Nice project.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

My project is going to be a life long labor of love, which is to bolster my communities safety and security.
Then attempting to spread that effort nationally building pockets of communities where safety and security is mainstream.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Shelter, Water, Food, Medicine, and Defense. Many of us here have these addressed and readdressed, at least to some degree. I think a good new thread would be a place where we can share our next larger upgrade or larger new project to improve on an existing prep we already have or want. Share the project and ask questions regarding expertise from members who have ideas and the relevant skillsets. You game?
> 
> I'll start.
> 
> ...


Re the Walk in Closet, we have one in the Regional Company Office in the Mid Atlantic. It is a very large one, located past the bathroom area and is a simple door. The closet is strangely shaped. Like a C if you will.

My idea was to cut it off so it still looked like a large walk-in closet then make a safe room of the other 3/4 that was hidden and make it EMP and fire proof.

Unbelievably my idea was accepted, and just recently greenlighted. It will be a longer term project and I maybe able to post photos of progress, that isn't my call and I am not even sure how I feel about doing that yet. Interestingly it was approved very recently, though proposed late last year.

Also I am being asked to propose a covert security camera system for the Mid-Atlantic location which is in addition to the very visible one that already exists. I am not sure what they are doing in Atlanta, but they probably wouldn't tell me anyways.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Next project is comms. I'm working on getting a ham radio base and portable antenna that can do all HF bands and VHF/UHF.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

6811 said:


> Next project is comms. I'm working on getting a ham radio base and portable antenna that can do all HF bands and VHF/UHF.


If you're looking for a portable base also, I'd look into something like a Yaesu 857 or an 897.

For an antenna though, unless you're gonna put it in a car, I'd look into a vertical.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

After the weekend I've had, I think I'm going to put effort into becoming a marauder it it hits the fan.:vs_mad:


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

inceptor said:


> If you're looking for a portable base also, I'd look into something like a Yaesu 857 or an 897.
> 
> For an antenna though, unless you're gonna put it in a car, I'd look into a vertical.


I got an 857D and an FMJ autotuner. I intend to use it as a base,mobile and portable. I just don't know right now which antenna is the best for portable and base. For mobile I was told the ATAS120 works well.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

6811 said:


> I got an 857D and an FMJ autotuner. I intend to use it as a base,mobile and portable. I just don't know right now which antenna is the best for portable and base. For mobile I was told the ATAS120 works well.


I know a couple of people who use the ATAS 120 and they like it. My mobile is just uhf/vhf.

In the shack I just put in a Kenwood TS-2000. The antenna I'm gonna order is a HUSTLER 5-BTV. A friend put one up and he loves it.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> I know we have faraday cage owners here, nobody else ever thought about preparing a closet to house a larger store of electronics?


I do... it's a large under stairwell closet in a back bedroom, one wall of which is at the outside wall. We grounded it by drilling a hole through the outer wall and deep grounding in the soil. Keep certain electronics, SW T/R radio, Flash and hard drives with all of our documents, photos, manuals, other books, and financial records in digital form....and other electronic or computer chip devices in there. Solar batteries, electronics, and panels stored as well. The closet is also a safe room with the entry door having been "enhanced" and disguised.

The Faraday capability has been tested and working.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

SittingElf said:


> I do... it's a large under stairwell closet in a back bedroom, one wall of which is at the outside wall. We grounded it by drilling a hole through the outer wall and deep grounding in the soil. Keep certain electronics, SW T/R radio, Flash and hard drives with all of our documents, photos, manuals, other books, and financial records in digital form....and other electronic or computer chip devices in there. Solar batteries, electronics, and panels stored as well. The closet is also a safe room with the entry door having been "enhanced" and disguised.
> [B]
> The Faraday capability has been tested and working.[/B]




we have a nuk explosion or a big flare that got lost among the election poo poo? ... please don't tell me you used the radio and cell phone "test" ....


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> [/U]
> 
> we have a nuk explosion or a big flare that got lost among the election poo poo? ... please don't tell me you used the radio and cell phone "test" ....


Nope. Have an Electrical Engineer who is high up in the chain at Harris Corp...and who is a friend...work with me to build it properly. It's somewhat modeled on one he built for HIS house.

(Harris is a MAJOR DoD contractor)


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

SittingElf said:


> Nope. Have an Electrical Engineer who is high up in the chain at Harris Corp...and who is a friend...work with me to build it properly. It's somewhat modeled on one he built for HIS house.
> 
> (Harris is a MAJOR DoD contractor)


What did you line your walls with?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We will eat just fine, we will have water , great shelter . We will stay warm and dry. This weekend forces me to again focus on something the Army taught me well.
Security is some thing you keep going back to and improving . My home will not be a BP gas station, a BMO bank , auto parts store or any of the other building they burned and looted.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

deleted due to facebook


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks John Galt for the tips. Now, I will continue to plot my course.


----------

